# Burton ION too stiff for Intermediate?



## vin3345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone help? I bought a new pair of ions today after spending 3 hours in my local shop trying on different pairs. I went for ion based on them being the most comfortable/best fit and because they just look like a superior build quality. It was ion or 32 binary boa or k2 maysis. I knew ion are stiff but I've since read that they are super-stiff and for advanced- expert riders (I'm not there yet! - more intermediate). I don't do park, just rip around on and off piste. Will I really struggle in the ions and should I consider something else? The guy in the shop said i could simply loosen the top speed lace to make them a bit more forgiving??


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you ridden them? Are you They right for you? If yes, there's your answer.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've had ions the past 2 seasons. Both seasons were brand new boots and both seasons it took me a good 8ish sessions to break the boots in.

They are stiff, however not as stiff as Driver x, which is what I used to wear before the ions.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You'll be just fine.


----------



## vin3345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks. 
I haven't ridden them yet. 
I'm heading out in a few weeks and only have 4 days in this trip. Sounds like I'll spend most of that time breaking them in. Wondering if I should switch for something that will be right sooner and then grab a pair of ions at the start of next season ...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

vin3345 said:


> Thanks.
> I haven't ridden them yet.
> I'm heading out in a few weeks and only have 4 days in this trip. Sounds like I'll spend most of that time breaking them in. Wondering if I should switch for something that will be right sooner and then grab a pair of ions at the start of next season ...


Every boot needs to break in. Get them warm and wear em around the house, or even go walk in them.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Same here Ion's last two seasons 100 days are not as stiff as my 32 Prime or my Driver X..... You will love the Ion boots.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

vin3345 said:


> Anyone help? I bought a new pair of ions today after spending 3 hours in my local shop trying on different pairs. I went for ion based on them being the most comfortable/best fit and because they just look like a superior build quality. It was ion or 32 binary boa or k2 maysis. I knew ion are stiff but I've since read that they are super-stiff and for advanced- expert riders (I'm not there yet! - more intermediate). I don't do park, just rip around on and off piste. Will I really struggle in the ions and should I consider something else? The guy in the shop said i could simply loosen the top speed lace to make them a bit more forgiving??


You will be fine. Incidentally many advanced and expert riders are in softer boots than intermediates.


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

You should be fine. I have been riding Ion's for the past 10 years or so. Very good boot not to stiff in IMO. Start wearing them around the house for a few hours @ time if you can. They will break in faster then you think! Good choice!


----------



## vin3345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks all, great advice. I'm gonna stick with ions and maybe try and fit in a few hours at the local indoor to start the break-in


----------



## bgalway (Aug 20, 2014)

Hows the break in going? 

I grabbed some Ions as i have torn 2 ligaments in my ankle and needed more support that what my Kaijus are offering and they are pretty stiff! 

I measured 28.2cm feet so grabbed the 10.5's, they feel good for 10 mins and then numb pain. I have only put 2 hrs into these get comfy soon.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Every boot needs to break in. Get them warm and wear em around the house, or even go walk in them.


Ya take the dog for a walk in them. I was thinking about getting these. I tried them on and they felt great. Expensive but I don't like to cheap out on boots.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

bgalway said:


> Hows the break in going?
> 
> I grabbed some Ions as i have torn 2 ligaments in my ankle and needed more support that what my Kaijus are offering and they are pretty stiff!
> 
> I measured 28.2cm feet so grabbed the 10.5's, they feel good for 10 mins and then numb pain. I have only put 2 hrs into these get comfy soon.


My Ion's needed five day's two hours each day to break in... now I have over 100 days on these bad boy's...


----------

